# How walking the dog can help your shop



## techonehundred (Sep 19, 2010)

Today I was out walking the dog and I passed by a house with the Garage door open and a strange sound got my attention. when I looked I saw a drill press in the corner by the door. When I walked up to look at it the homeowner came and after we had talked for a bit, I asked him what was he going to do with the drill press. He said that he was trying to get rid of it and if I wanted it I could have it. I went to get my car and when I came to get it, he said that his friend that was a tool and die maker hd died and there was some other stuff if I wanted it. So, here is what was there. 

Here is the Drill press loaded in the car.







carload of tooling





I started unpacking and Here is what came out. 
First some punches and blocks





Clamps and Angle blocks





Some taps and endmills





Reamers and more endmills and a tapping head





Also, Dial indicator and Dial Test indicators(Interrapid)





Counter bores and over under Reamer set





Boring head Adjustable parallels and more end mills and Taps





And oh Yes, the 12 speed Drill press





All for the grand total of $0.00
It was a good day today.


----------



## kustomkb (Sep 19, 2010)

You gotta be kidding me. What a score!

Maybe I should get a dog...


----------



## putputman (Sep 19, 2010)

WOW!!!!

You should go buy a lottery ticket right away.


----------



## Metal Butcher (Sep 19, 2010)

WOW!WOW! WOW! What a find!!! :bow:

I bet your dog will start to look like he's on steroids, in about six weeks! :big:

-MB


----------



## dsquire (Sep 19, 2010)

techonehundred

No sense going to buy a lottery ticket for today. You have already won the lottery for today, they just paid off in parts not cash. :big:

I can see that there will be no engine building going on for a while. You are going to be too busy building cupboards and shelves to house all your new tools. I am glad to see that they have gone to a good home instead of the scrap pile someplace. :bow: :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Sep 19, 2010)

That's the stuff dreams are made of!!!! Wow! That is by far the best score that I have seen. Good going.


----------



## myrickman (Sep 19, 2010)

Rover sure deserves a big chew toy for that one! Gooooaaaaaalllll...


----------



## techonehundred (Sep 19, 2010)

dsquire  said:
			
		

> I can see that there will be no engine building going on for a while. You are going to be too busy building cupboards and shelves to house all your new tools.



Dsquire You got that right. I spent the day organizing and trying to figure where to put it all. I guess I am going to have to work with the brown stuff for a while. :big: This guy had already called a scrap dealer to sell the tooling for scrap, but the dealer would not pick it up. He was very happy that I took it and I was even happier to take it.


----------



## Maryak (Sep 19, 2010)

YOU LUCKY DOG ;D ;D ;D

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## ksouers (Sep 19, 2010)

Holiest of smokes, Batman!

Great score, techno!


----------



## Cedge (Sep 19, 2010)

Damn.... just Damn....LOL. I just thought I'd been getting lucky of late. Congrats on a perfect score!!

Steve


----------



## steamer (Sep 20, 2010)

OK OK ....I'll go get a dog..... : ;D

Dave


----------



## don-tucker (Sep 20, 2010)

Well done,we deserve a bit of luck now and again,I couldn't believe my luck when i went to buy a Model engineer in the local news agent ,about a year ago now,a guy came on to me and asked if I did anything with tools as he was moving house and wanted to sell off his workshop,to cut a long story short I ended up with a ML7 lathe + tooling and v.slide for £300 also a M & W tool box full of tools for £25,sold the lathe stand for £140,switch for £35 and the toolbox ,after a day of renovation is on E-bay at £50 at the mo,one went for £260 the other day.
Don
PS I forgot,sold my old Atlas for £150,so did rather well.


----------



## fltenwheeler (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi All

I have had some very good surprises in this hobby as well. One night after work I was chatting with friends when it came up that I had built a steam locomotive. One of the group told me that I needed to follow him home. When we arrived at his workshop he dragged out a large plastic trashcan and told me he wanted the trashcan back. I could see that it was full of castings, of what I did not know. When I arrived back home I dumped the contents on the ground and discovered that it was a set of castings for an Allchin 1-1/2" Scale Traction Engine. I return the trashcan the next day.

In another round of good luck I had arranged to pickup some BA/ME taps and die along with some hardware from a recently decease members workshop. Very hard to find in the USA. After I retrieved the items that I was there for the wife took me to the storage room and told me that I could have anything that was not part of a machine tool. I ended up with enough stationary steam castings to keep me busy for years. Some of the kits still had the receipts from the 60s. Very interesting information.

Tim


----------



## ToniTD1490 (Sep 20, 2010)

Good Luck!!

I should know the "brand" of your dog.

ToniTD1490


----------



## techonehundred (Sep 20, 2010)

And here is the Hero. Max is an AKC registered "Tool Hound" :hDe:


----------



## winklmj (Sep 20, 2010)

th_confused0052 woohoo1 th_wav


----------



## don-tucker (Sep 20, 2010)

Yea, but I haven't even got a dog :big: so no food and vet bills
Don


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Sep 20, 2010)

Let me be first to volunteer to walk your dog.


----------



## ChooChooMike (Sep 20, 2010)

HOLY S**T !!! What an incredible haul !! Tool envy for sure !!

CONGRATS on that find. Absolutely right place, right time. You've probably got $10K worth of stuff for $0.00 !!

Mike


----------



## Mosey (Sep 20, 2010)

Wow, that's great.
I did once have a lucky find. At the time, I couldn't afford much of anything, but needed a drill press. The local classifieds listed a Craftsman floor model at a nearby inner city address. I called the guy and he said it didn't work right, but was in good condition. Jumped in the car and it was in his basement shop of a doctor's office. Brand new, still in the cosmolene, and it didn't drill right because it ran backwards. I offered all I had...$150.00 and he said great, thanks. As you may know, most Craftsman motors reverse by switching the 2 yellow wires. When I switched them, it ran right, and still does, twenty years later.


----------

